# I want a BIG BUM



## athlon70

Thanks in advance How can I get it?

Currently mix these exercises.

Squats front and back, chains and bands, heavy/lite.

Deads from the ground and differing heights.

Straight/bent legged barbell raises, all the different hamstring machines

Pushing a sled loaded with weight

The one thing I want is for the top of my BUM to get sore, it never has no matter what I do, I can get the bottom "Crease" to get sore but not the actual GLUTE.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Me to any help appreciated hope you don't mind me jumping in on the thread


----------



## Southern Karate Guy

Try

barbell lunges

dumbell lunges

cable kickbacks

machine hip extensions

floor hip extensions

bridging

will all work that area


----------



## resten

Damn, I was going to jump in here and say pm @jon-kent for all your bumming needs, but then I realised it was in the female section.

Bugger.

If you'll pardon the pun


----------



## Jon.B

Try lunges, always get glute pain off them


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

squats squats and MORE SQUATS


----------



## PaulB

Burger king...

Are you lifting heavy enough? Are you progressively upping the weights? I Have DOMS for at least 4 days after legs.


----------



## PaulB

Jon.B said:


> Try lunges, always get glute pain off them


Lunges are good. Step up onto a box with a barbell is good as well.


----------



## murphy2010

my bum is huge now, heavy squats and leg press + lunges have made it balloon lol


----------



## Keeks

Oh I know just how to get those glutes aching!!!!

Wide stance.......Smith machine squats, sldl's, leg press, all wide stance, high reps with low weights. Also cable glutes kickbacks are ace.

Just pound them, even twice a week if poss, will build a good solid sore but lifted bum.


----------



## mrssalvatore

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> squats squats and MORE SQUATS


Doesn't work I manage over 250 squats at 60kg and it doesn't work!


----------



## rectus

I love the fact the big bum is getting popular. I had a thing for "muffin tops" but they died out, I hope the big backside is here to stay - on my face.


----------



## Keeks

Does take time to build glutes, stick at it and they'll develop. The cable glutes kickbacks are a must, each kickback, really squeeze and you can feel it, killer but hits the spot.


----------



## CJ

I find box squats hit my glutes better than any exercise


----------



## johnnya

Keeks said:


> Oh I know just how to get those glutes aching!!!!
> 
> Wide stance.......Smith machine squats, sldl's, leg press, all wi, high reps with loweights. Also cable glutes kickbacks are ace.
> 
> Just pound them, even twice a week if poss, will build a good solid sore but lifted bum.


*this....check out keeks journal*


----------



## Fatstuff

Wide stance power squats

And there is a lift where u lie on the bench and put the barbell across your hips and thrust them forward. Don't know what it's like but seen someone do it on YouTube lol


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

mrssalvatore said:


> Doesn't work I manage over 250 squats at 60kg and it doesn't work!


fuarkkk how much can you single rep squat


----------



## athlon70

Fatstuff said:


> Wide stance power squats
> 
> And there is a lift where u lie on the bench and put the barbell across your hips and thrust them forward. Don't know what it's like but seen someone do it on YouTube lol


yeah, the GLUTE GUY

I do those with 250lbs

I squat 250lbs+ back and 220 front

Weight is not the issue nor is reps or volume or lite days, heavy days

I do every exercise known to man

The only machine I haven't used that I would like to is a proper reverse hyper or a power runner.

Cheers


----------



## Keeks

athlon70 said:


> yeah, the GLUTE GUY
> 
> I do those with 250lbs
> 
> I squat 250lbs+ back and 220 front
> 
> Weight is not the issue nor is reps or volume or lite days, heavy days
> 
> I do every exercise known to man
> 
> The only machine I haven't used that I would like to is a proper reverse hyper or a power runner.
> 
> What's your training history, how long have you been doing these exercises for and how many times per week etc?


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Squat until you cant squat no more


----------



## huarache

I squat to the floor, my **** aches for days after


----------



## Poke

You want your bum to get sore?

Sounds like you need a 'training partner' to give you a pounding in the gym.


----------



## Skye666

I swear by lunges with weights but I see women do 5/6 one way and back...I do these the length of the gym almost, then followed with step up and down on a bench ( not a step) with weights then butterfly with band (hits the top part) and repeat 3/4 times. ...it hammers the glute but also the top part if u throw in the butterfly's pref with a band.


----------



## Huntingground

Keeks said:


> Oh I know just how to get those glutes aching!!!!
> 
> Just pound them, even twice a week if poss, will build a good solid sore but lifted bum.


I have passed on this invaluable advice to the missus and will be expecting bum fun twice a week in the future. Thanks Keeks.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Wide stance power squats pausing in the hole for a few seconds .


----------



## Keeks

Huntingground said:


> I have passed on this invaluable advice to the missus and will be expecting bum fun twice a week in the future. Thanks Keeks.


What....as in you have passed all the glute exercise information on to her so that the twice weekly bum fun is with a nice rounded booty?! Good good! :tongue:


----------



## MattGriff

mrssalvatore said:


> Doesn't work I manage over 250 squats at 60kg and it doesn't work!


You don't build muscle doing 250 reps

Try 5 x 5 with 120kgs nice and deep and you will feel like you have been buggered by a pineapple head first.


----------



## Reddo

Squats and Glute Bridges. 'Nuff Said.


----------



## Love2DL

Wide squats to the floor, hip thrusts, kneeling squats.


----------



## Bish83

Squats can work the bum quite well only if done right at least in my experience if i don't sit back far enough i won't feel anything and it took me ages to work this one out (not to get a big bum but for my form to help spare the back).

Lunges; glute raises for simplicity sake, the OP appears a novice.


----------



## Keeks

Anothet thing I forgot to say, when squatting, go low but when you come up to the top, tilt/thrust hips forward and up and squeeze glutes, just for a bit more umph! :thumb: Every little helps.


----------



## Prince Adam

Been doing squats for a year now.

My bum is now well big and pert.

So much so that buying smart trousers for work is a nightmare, every pair I try on to fit my waist cling to my backside so much that I can't buy them for fear of looking silly! Lol.


----------



## Keeks

Prince Adam said:


> Been doing squats for a year now.
> 
> My bum is now well big and pert.
> 
> So much so that buying smart trousers for work is a nightmare, every pair I try on to fit my waist cling to my backside so much that I can't buy them for fear of looking silly! Lol.


Lol, shopping is a nightmare. Leggings or baggy pants all the way! :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

MattGriff said:


> You don't build muscle doing 250 reps
> 
> Try 5 x 5 with 120kgs nice and deep and you will feel like you have been buggered by a pineapple head first.


Bit like being bummed by jedward :lol:


----------



## ah24

If you're using correct exercises and TUT (I'd recommend around 40-70seconds per set) with no progress then I'd look at whether your glutes are actually firing properly whilst working them and other muscles aren't taking over.

Majority of people are tight in their hip flexors (either psoas or rec. fem) which pulls the pelvis forward, shutting off the glutes. The glutes primary job is hip extension - so, if the hip FLEXors are tight, it'll inhibit the glutes from working properly.

I'm not saying its definitely this, but it's worth looking into..

Release hip flexors, do some glute activation work prior to working legs and/or glutes.


----------



## mrssalvatore

ah24 said:


> If you're using correct exercises and TUT (I'd recommend around 40-70seconds per set) with no progress then I'd look at whether your glutes are actually firing properly whilst working them and other muscles aren't taking over.
> 
> Majority of people are tight in their hip flexors (either psoas or rec. fem) which pulls the pelvis forward, shutting off the glutes. The glutes primary job is hip extension - so, if the hip FLEXors are tight, it'll inhibit the glutes from working properly.
> 
> I'm not saying its definitely this, but it's worth looking into..
> 
> Release hip flexors, do some glute activation work prior to working legs and/or glutes.


You're completely right! Am quad dominant and everything else takes over!! Currently working on it  or getting the new PT to work on it


----------



## digitalis

Good Mornings are the king of glute exercises, Louie Simmons and the Westside gym agrees and have 1000lb + squats to back it up.


----------

